# Police Commissioner Elections - is anyone taking this shit seriously?



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2012)

What the heck?

The candidates here are:

a lib dem magistrate (and nonentity)

a tory councillor (and relative nonentity)

a labour (ex lib dem PPC) barrister and parish councillor (ditto)

and an independent who sounds like a bit of a loon 

I've never yet abstained in an election, but I'm seriously considering it this time...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 14, 2012)

Fucked if im voting for anyone that wants that job.  

Think were in the same area PT. Whos the independent?


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 14, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and an independent who sounds like a bit of a loon


 
"Martin Young has decided to stand as an independent candidate after becoming disheartened with the force over a row about his collection of 350 guns."


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 14, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> "Martin Young has decided to stand as an independent candidate after becoming disheartened with the force over a row about his collection of 350 guns."


 
*"He wants to see ..... a move away from 'box ticking'.."*

Perhaps anyone wanting to vote for this guy should have to write a short essay on why he is the best candidate.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2012)

The only thing that gives me the slightest inspiration to vote is to vote against that loon...


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 14, 2012)

is this happening in london?  if it is i've managed to miss it completely...


----------



## moochedit (Sep 15, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> "Martin Young has decided to stand as an independent candidate after becoming disheartened with the force over a row about his collection of 350 guns."


 
When did Pbman move over here? 

Don't think i can be arsed to vote either.  Almost everywhere rejected elected mayors in may, so why didn't we get a referendum on these police commissioners?

I have  tory, labour and 3 ex-coppers to choose from in the west midlands.
one of the ex-coppers wants to open a cannabis cafe in brum.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 15, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> is this happening in london? if it is i've managed to miss it completely...


 
no. nor scotland or northern ireland.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 15, 2012)

Is Brian standing?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 15, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> is this happening in london? if it is i've managed to miss it completely...


 
no, you have Boris...


----------



## likesfish (Sep 15, 2012)

They were antique guns rather than M16's but the loon said to a member of the council"I'm armed and blood will be spilt"
  Some how thought having 350 guns and making threats was reasonable.
   Mans a loon.


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 15, 2012)

I reckon someone is just having a laugh following some drunken bet down the pub when he claimed he could create an election that would break the record for the lowest turnout ever in the UK.

I think he's going to win his bet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought it would be entertaining to have an anarchist candidate (specifically me) running for this particular office, for no other reason than to expose the whole thing for the ridiculous sideshow it is.

Nobody wanted to support my campaign though


----------



## agricola (Sep 15, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> no, you have Boris...


 
and Blair Gibbs now. Hurrah!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 15, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> I think he's going to win his bet.


 
And then some. The papers were talking about 20% the other day, my money's on a lot less than that.


----------



## treelover (Sep 15, 2012)

agricola said:


> and Blair Gibbs now. Hurrah!


 
So, the Met are going to face a little of what the Steelworkers, Printworkers, and of course Miners experienced in the 80's, it would be very hard to have sympathy for them, But i do for the families..


----------



## treelover (Sep 15, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> And then some. The papers were talking about 20% the other day, my money's on a lot less than that.


 

so many of these U.S style ideas flop here, yet no one resigns, no one is sacked, etc..


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't like the idea of elected police officials.Law nd order tickets ftl.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 15, 2012)

Not exactly sure how an elected police commisionar is about to help.
 Quite like the idea of a w40k style police kommisar but thats probably not really what they are thinking of


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't like the idea of elected police officials.Law nd order tickets ftl.


 
I'm not at all keen.  There's a balance between accountability (good thing) and outright politicisation (bad thing)  I'm not sure what the right answer really is.

Round here, the 'Thames Valley' police force / authority covers Oxfordshire, Buckinghamshire and Berkshire, and is very remote from the local decision making process (in Berkshire we don't have a county council - we have six unitary councils most of which are too small to be of any practical use)

I haven't the foggiest when or where the authority meets or which councillor/s from my borough sits on the police authority, and I doubt if I'm alone in that respect. 

But I'm not sure I'd want extremely parochial police forces either, and recognise that criminals don't neatly confine their activities to administrative boundaries...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2012)

Elected judiciary is a fucking stupid idea. It encourages empire building, tinpot legitimacies and all nature of stupidity. It encourages Nieghbourhood watch sorts to vote in rabidity and swivel eyed clean-the-streets sorts. Fuck that


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 15, 2012)

The Labour candidate for Birmingham is a joke.  He wants to be the first and only police comissioner, cos he wants to be in the position until Labour win the next election and then abolish it.


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 15, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> The Labour candidate for Birmingham is a joke. He wants to be the first and only police comissioner, cos he wants to be in the position until Labour win the next election and then abolish it.


 
TBF, that seems a good enough reason to vote for him.


----------



## shagnasty (Sep 16, 2012)

How valid will the results be ,with which i am certain will be a  piss poor turnout


----------



## gosub (Sep 16, 2012)

Not a fan of the idea, until someone pointed out yesterday bloke in charge of Hillsborough ended Chief Constable of Merseyside, don't think he'd have got that job on a public ballot


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> The Labour candidate for Birmingham is a joke. He wants to be the first and only police comissioner, cos he wants to be in the position until Labour win the next election and then abolish it.


 
Dunno really. 

The alternatives are not to put up a candidate at all (which might be more principled, but is that giving the electorate a choice?)

Or only to say you want to abolish the post after the other side win (which comes across as sour grapes - like the tories have done in Lewisham after the labour candidate won the directly elected mayor election)


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 16, 2012)

They're a big interest to criminologists, in terms of the impact they might have on local policy and provision. That, and payment by results, are two of the bigger buzzwords ATM.


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 16, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> I reckon someone is just having a laugh following some drunken bet down the pub when he claimed he could create an election that would break the record for the lowest turnout ever in the UK.
> 
> I think he's going to win his bet.


 
try this then!
Burnley local election. 
labour 493
lib 256
con 96
bnp 95
ukip 35
nf 26


----------



## Pingu (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 16, 2012)

the EDLs Kousin Kev Karol is standing for PC in Beds. however, this is on 15th november which is a couple of weeks after the EDLs proposed return to Walthamstow - and they are refusing to liaise with plod. if it goes ahead - which it might not - and if it goes off - which it probably will - i wd have though this may just have a slightly negative impact on his election chances, and if, heaven forfend, he did, plod ranks aint gonna look too kindly on him.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 16, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> They're a big interest to criminologists, in terms of the impact they might have on local policy and provision. That, and payment by results, are two of the bigger buzzwords ATM.


 
PBR is a joke and all.  We got rid of payment by results in the early 20th century, because we realised it just didn't work.  Particularly wrt schools and education. 

Did nobody study history in the tory party?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 16, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> PBR is a joke and all.  We got rid of payment by results in the early 20th century, because we realised it just didn't work.  Particularly wrt schools and education.
> 
> Did nobody study history in the tory party?


Not sure about the early c.20, but tbf the POTENTIAL of pbr excited a lot of people. The Howard league recently sent out a surprisingly gushing tribute to ken clarke, as a "breath of fresh air."

But the HO & MoJ would also only approve projects based on evidence based principles, pretty much meaning "do everything you've always done, but we'll only pay you if you're lucky."

IMO the more interesting route would be to specify outcomes with no strictures on how to achieve it. Bureaucratisation & performance management are ace at providing generically substandard provision, & perhaps there's no other way of doing things on a national level. But excellent, humane, caring work (which IMO is far more likely to lead to meaningful change / reductions in offending / etc) is, kinda by definition, not susceptible to national roll-outs, performance management, and measures of the completion of technical process.

And that's where very local, probably small, innovative initiatives - which might have more potential - might be interesting under local commissioners. Possibilities for excellent AND awful practice. Though it'll probably all revert to generic, bland, homogenous kpis.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 16, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Not sure about the early c.20, but tbf the POTENTIAL of pbr excited a lot of people. The Howard league recently sent out a surprisingly gushing tribute to ken clarke, as a "breath of fresh air."
> 
> But the HO & MoJ would also only approve projects based on evidence based principles, pretty much meaning "do everything you've always done, but we'll only pay you if you're lucky."
> 
> ...


 
Call me a cynic, but I can't see a lot of cop commissioners actually doing much to seriously prevent crime and turn peoples' lives around.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Call me a cynic, but I can't see a lot of cop commissioners actually doing much to seriously prevent crime and turn peoples' lives around.


 
What we really need is Judge Dredd!!


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 16, 2012)

weltweit said:


> What we really need is Judge Dredd!!


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 16, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> try this then!
> Burnley local election.
> labour 493
> lib 256
> ...


 
Good results for the BNP & NF. 

But, turn out was 23.5% in a borough ward by-election, can't see it reaching that level in what should be taken as something more serious in view of the area/population coverage and powers of these elected police commissioners.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 16, 2012)

So what powers does a police commisioner actually get?


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 16, 2012)

likesfish said:


> So what powers does a police commisioner actually get?


he can do anything - 'he is the law!'


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 16, 2012)

likesfish said:


> So what powers does a police commisioner actually get?


 
TBH I don't know. 

I assume they will have some powers over at least directing police priorities in their area, beyond that fuck knows, which I guess will be a major part of why turn out will be so low.

I am guessing they will have a little more power than a borough councilor, in order to justify their pay, but wouldn't be over surprised if they didn't.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 16, 2012)

likesfish said:


> So what powers does a police commisioner actually get?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19566583


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 16, 2012)

Just taken a quick look on the Home Office website - Candidate briefing: PCC roles and responsibilities - clicked on Your role as police and crime commissioner (PDF file - 346kb) - found a bit of boring corporate type waffle, among the shedloads of PDFs I can't be arsed to read, lost the will to live, let alone vote.

I guess most people will not even go to that much effort TBH. 



> Important facts:
> 
> As a PCC, you will have a responsibility to hold the
> police to account on behalf of the public. You will also
> ...


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 16, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19566583


 


> "If I were standing, I'd pledge to clean up the dog poo and Taser groups of three or more teenagers on sight," quipped the world-weary member of a police authority I met at a conference.


 




> "I'd be a shoo-in. They'd all vote for me because these elections are about what's popular - not necessarily what is right."


 
Both true, and sad.


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 16, 2012)

I am all for making the police more accountable, but this doesn't do that, it would funny if it wasn't such a waste of money and potentially very dangerous.

It goes back to my first post on this thread, someone seems to be having a laugh, how the fuck this came about is a complete bloody mystery to me, and it seems most people.

There was no real call for it, no one seems to understand it, totally bonkers. :shrugs:


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2012)

How about a justice for the 96 candidate here?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> That, and payment by results, are two of the bigger buzzwords ATM.


 
Payment by results? Would that be results as in reduction on the number of crimes or increase in the number of criminals lifted? Because if it's the latter, the Police will have been given a clear financial incentive to increase the number of crimes committed.

There's a reason firemen aren't paid by results.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> How about a justice for the 96 candidate here?



Can't really see that working really its mostly a liverpool campaign and the posts in yorkshire 

Doesnt really see a role where democracy really adds anything nutters arnt going to be allowed to unleash hell and a sensible professional responseis too complex for anyone not a policing geek to really care


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2012)

likesfish said:


> Can't really see that working really its mostly a liverpool campaign and the posts in yorkshire
> 
> Doesnt really see a role where democracy really adds anything nutters arnt going to be allowed to unleash hell and a sensible professional responseis too complex for anyone not a policing geek to really care


It wouldn't be a campaign to win it you muppet, it would be one to keep the pressure on SYP and others.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 16, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Payment by results? Would that be results as in reduction on the number of crimes or increase in the number of criminals lifted? Because if it's the latter, the Police will have been given a clear financial incentive to increase the number of crimes committed.
> 
> There's a reason firemen aren't paid by results.


Former. It'd be non-statutory agencies, mostly delivering case management work*, in principle given a broad target and paid - perhaps - on a sliding scale.

5% reduction in reoffending over and above what you'd expect from a similarly-risk-grouped cohort, pay out £x.

10% over and above, pay out £y. Etc, etc.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It wouldn't be a campaign to win it you muppet, it would be one to keep the pressure on SYP and others.



i think its too late to get an entry in and the whole thing has passed 99% of people buy it would more likely advertise the fact the there is a police commisioner election


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2012)

likesfish said:


> i think its too late to get an entry in and the whole thing has passed 99% of people buy it would more likely advertise the fact the there is a police commisioner election


Not at all - there is another month before nominations close. And a justice for the 96 candidate standing in the SYP area will pretty much ensure that it doesn't pass anyone by - not if there's an active campaign anyway.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Former. It'd be non-statutory agencies, mostly delivering case management work*, in principle given a broad target and paid - perhaps - on a sliding scale.
> 
> 5% reduction in reoffending over and above what you'd expect from a similarly-risk-grouped cohort, pay out £x.
> 
> 10% over and above, pay out £y. Etc, etc.


 
Interesting how governments don't get paid by results, but are happy to inflict the same regime on everybody else.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 16, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Interesting how governments don't get paid by results, but are happy to inflict the same regime on everybody else.


'Responsibilisation!'

We told them what to achieve, and they didn't achieve it, so we're sacking them and getting in a new identikit contractor. Clearly not our fault, gov! They agreed to our specified outcomes!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder how long it will be before a police commissioner is caught with his/her hand in the till.

Not too long I would bet.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Not at all - there is another month before nominations close. And a justice for the 96 candidate standing in the SYP area will pretty much ensure that it doesn't pass anyone by - not if there's an active campaign anyway.



Seems a perfectly good idea then.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 15, 2012)

Thought I'd check who's on the ballot before I spoil the paper.......


Oh dear.  Web site not working cos too many people trying to access it.  Shall I bother?


----------



## shagnasty (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> Thought I'd check who's on the ballot before I spoil the paper.......
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Web site not working cos too many people trying to access it. Shall I bother?


I won't bother voting in the hope that a low turnout will show what a load of bollocks it is


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 15, 2012)

Website now back up...
Down in Devon/cornwall we have 5 party hacks and an independant who has not checked the spelling on his entry  details (I spotted over 6 typos/ spelling mistakes).

 This is for a job application where it pays £60k to £100k p.a.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 16, 2012)

What's the point of this job when you can't fire fuckwit officers? Where you can't go in and (metaphorically) knock heads?


----------



## Balbi (Oct 16, 2012)

Ive heard that the candidates with the best odds of winning have already started to receive phone calls from companies who wish to help save forces money by reducing back office work - IT bods and the like. A month before polling day.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2012)

Have these odious posters started cropping up everywhere then? As if somehow, if nobody bothers turning out for these fucking stupid elections, criminals will be given free reign of our towns and cities. In actuality what we're being asked to choose between is a handful of party dogsbodies who will use crime and policing as a means to either make their stupid party look good or make the others look bad.

Personally, it's not bag snatchers and random thugs who worry me. What worries me is the kind of gangsters with the resources and influence to get elected officials in their pockets. Putting policing in the hands of another elected official is only going to provide more opportunities for corruption.

Isn't it strange how those applying for elected positions, theoretically the most important roles in society, are not required to provide references or submit to background checks in the way you would need to in order to get a job sweeping the streets or flipping burgers? Your past follows you everywhere these days, unless you're a politician.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 16, 2012)

Well thats not exactly true. Anyone with a criminal record can't apply to be a PCC.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2012)

yeah Simon Weston had to pull out in South Wales due to having been in a stolen car as a youngun.

also hearing that the PCC elections in Wales have gone a bit wrong with the paperwork and it is going to take more people and time to cover it. can't find any links yet but was apparently in local paper yesterday


----------



## 1927 (Oct 16, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yeah Simon Weston had to pull out in South Wales due to having been in a stolen car as a youngun.
> 
> also hearing that the PCC elections in Wales have gone a bit wrong with the paperwork and it is going to take more people and time to cover it. can't find any links yet but was apparently in local paper yesterday


 
And we are going to end up with slimeball professional politician and nose in trougher ALun Michael. Add to that his son is likely to win in North Wales.

Other notables standing include Prescott, funny how labour opposed this idea and yet they are only too keen to get their hands on £80k a year.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 17, 2012)

Its a complete waste of time and money


----------



## youngian (Oct 18, 2012)

I would ignore this election but just take a look at some of the headcases who could be elected-

http://www.thisissurreytoday.co.uk/...-gun-applies/story-16173383-detail/story.html

http://steveunclesenglishdemocrats.org/manifesto-pcc-kent


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 19, 2012)

Suddenly thought I had better take an interest in this after getting a poll card through the door today. Appears to be a website that promises candidate info in a weeks time so possibly of benefit to those who can't be arsed to deeply research individual candidates. Yes I am going to vote because a boycott seems even more pointless than actually voting.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 19, 2012)

We have in sussex a labour a tory a lib dem a not very insane ukip and a independant voluntary  sector bloke who might be gay none of them seem very intresting or capable the ukip bloke was a copper and a taxi driver.

All seem very similar none seem outstanding.
 Might just spoil my ballot paper.


----------



## Arlarse (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd like to know who's paying for those stupid scaremongering TV adverts that are being run now.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 19, 2012)

Bloke might be gay is possibly the most intresting fact says it all really.
 Nobody understands or cares what the job involves
 Its important but probably best left to coppers


----------



## articul8 (Oct 23, 2012)

local cult-heroes the Lancashire Hotpots try to whip up support...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 23, 2012)

They can try and make him but he rejects all that bourgeois ball juggling.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 23, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Well thats not exactly true. Anyone with a criminal record can't apply to be a PCC.


Nope, people convicted of an offence that carries a 6 month sentence if i remember right.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 23, 2012)

articul8 said:


> local cult-heroes the Lancashire Hotpots try to whip up support...


 
Is he still in Permanant Revolution?


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 23, 2012)

I know someone who is standing in Dorset and he already has a list of people who have complained against the police and been ignored. He states these will be top of his priority.
He wants their cases looked into and addressed, and amends made - not that he's made up his mind about unfair police action.
His whole view is that someone other than the PCC needs to make the police accountable to the public.
Whether he does this longer than 3 mins after he's voted in is something that shall have to be seen.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 26, 2012)

The Labour Party candidate in our area is named Eddie Murphy.   Can't argue with his record on fighting crime...


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 26, 2012)

This should get them out in Norfolk


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 26, 2012)

One of our candidates is listed as "Stephen Goldspink - English Democrats - More Police - Catching Criminals"

How was he allowed to get away with that as a party name?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 26, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> The Labour Party candidate in our area is named Eddie Murphy.   Can't argue with his record on fighting crime...


 
you live in Beverly?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 26, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> you live in Beverly?


Lol, that would have been even better.  Used to live near there, but now in Cambridgeshire.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 26, 2012)

The Labour candidiate in Durham is called Ron Hogg so if he gets in he there will be shades of Dukes of Hazard


----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's a joke.  I'm not going to vote in the hope that there's such a low turnout it shows it up for the crap idea it is.

My mum - "I don't remember voting for this before".
Bloke in the pub today "How are you voting in the election then?"  When asked, do you mean the police commisioner election, he looked confused and said, "the one in November?".  I think he thought it was a local or general.

The only thing that worries me is that a racist or otherwise extreme party will mobilise enough votes somewhere to get their candidate elected.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 28, 2012)

If I was stupidily rich I'd have stood and just trolled the fuck out of it.
 * ban police ticketing hardworking tax paying motorists
* encourage survillience on foreigners
* armed checkpoints  on entrances to council estates

Probably increase the turnout though


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2012)

Local TV are currently interviewing all the candidates, just over the road from my work.

I was in a perfect spot to shoot the English Democrat.  If it weren't for the lack of a gun...


----------



## Balbi (Oct 31, 2012)

Northants Labour candidate has had to suspend his campaign. He was fined 20 quid for trying to convince the police to de arrest his friend after a scrap watching England in World Cup 1990. At the time there wasn't a custodial sentence, but after the riots its been bumped up as an offence. He's been a magistrate for over ten years, but probably won't be able to stand.

That's a bit weird.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 31, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yeah Simon Weston had to pull out in *South Wales* due to having been in a stolen car as a youngun.
> 
> also hearing that the PCC elections in Wales have gone a bit wrong with the paperwork and it is going to take more people and time to cover it. can't find any links yet but was apparently in local paper yesterday


 
Didn't even know who the candidates were in S Wales *at all* until I checked just now

What an UNIFORMLY  uninspiring bunch -- not the slightest stance or opinion even _slightly_ critical of police and policing. Still less any that are in any way radical.

Which I shouldn't be surprised by at all I suppose, but reading that gumph did lead me to wonder whether there were any candidates, anywhere, who ARE radical and critical. At all? Anywhere?

Guess I hoped that someone, somewhere, might stand who'll gain publicity for the thought that there just MIGHT be something about the police that isn't to be worshipped uncritically ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 31, 2012)

They'd lose badly if they did stand on any platform different from cop-worship though. So many people (IMO/IME) are VERY conservative-minded about the police, definitely including people who wouldn't dream of voting Tory in other elections ....


----------



## Dan U (Oct 31, 2012)

according to a local paper i follow on twitter, the Surrey candidates are having a hustings tonight.

one of them - Robert Shatwell - no really - who is the UKIP candidate thinks the biggest threat to policing in Surrey is the M25.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 31, 2012)

Dan U said:


> according to a local paper i follow on twitter, the Surrey candidates are having a hustings tonight.
> 
> one of them - Robert Shatwell - no really - who is the UKIP candidate thinks the biggest threat to policing in Surrey is the M25.


 
Them 'inner city types' just *will* insist on driving down there looking for parties and smoking ganj!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 31, 2012)

articul8 said:


> local cult-heroes the Lancashire Hotpots try to whip up support...


 
Quick glance on the Hotpots FB page (or webpage) tells me zero about why they're getting involved in this?

You'd think a pisstake, but I can't find anything ....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2012)

Dan U said:


> one of them - Robert Shatwell - no really - who is the UKIP candidate thinks the biggest threat to policing in Surrey is the M25.


 


(at him, not you)

News in Thames Valley is that the gun liking independent has withdrawn, we have a UKIPper who wants to "work for the best interests of the all-too-often silent, law-abiding majority, bringing common-sense, fresh ideas, accountability and accessibility to the role", an independent who's a magistrate and sounds quite middle of the road, and an independent who sounds halfway sensible.

I'm still torn between abstention and a spoilt paper...


----------



## Dr Jon (Nov 1, 2012)

> is anyone taking this shit seriously?


The candidates are.
All aboard the gravy train!


----------



## catinthehat (Nov 1, 2012)

A good training ground for future role as consultant/bidder for private police forces.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 1, 2012)

8115 said:


> The only thing that worries me is that a racist or otherwise extreme party will mobilise enough votes somewhere to get their candidate elected.


This is why everybody should turn out & vote.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 1, 2012)

I will probably forget to vote cant see how any of our local candidates
a bring any experiance new ideas or anything of value.
 £80000 would pay for two constables who'd at least do some policing or two weeks of police helicopter flying which could really really annoy me*

*most urbanites dont live next to me so would vote to have a police helicopter hover over my house bastards


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 2, 2012)

Just been looking at the Essex candidates, all of them desperately dull & uninspiring. I'm guessing I will just vote along party lines so the Labour woman from Thurrock will have mine but I will vote. Apparently there are 'fears' that this election will be undemocratic because turnout will be so low, so get out & vote then....


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2012)

No idea who the local candidates are or even when the election is, hard to raise interest the role seems so uninteresting.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 2, 2012)

weltweit said:


> No idea who the local candidates are or even when the election is, hard to raise interest the role seems so uninteresting.


Just put your postcode in here & prepare to be underwelmed, although unlike Essex you may have 1 or 2 nutjob candidates.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2012)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Just put your postcode in here & prepare to be underwelmed, although unlike Essex you may have 1 or 2 nutjob candidates.


Thanks for the link, looks like I have a motley line up - does not motivate me to vote tbh


----------



## sunny jim (Nov 13, 2012)

We, in Brighton, have only Sussex wide candidates to vote for. I realise this is a police comissioner and Sussex has its own police force but then only 'independent' we have is a Christian mentalist - hardly likely to go down well in the "Most Godless city in the UK". Fuck that for a game of shit soidiers.


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in West Sussex. Subscribing to thread so I can have a look at the links when I get to work.

When do we have to spoil our ballot paper?


----------



## yardbird (Nov 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm in West Sussex. Subscribing to thread so I can have a look at the links when I get to work.
> 
> When do we have to spoil our ballot paper?


I'm also in West Sussex. I've found out all I can about the candidates but they certainly haven't put themselves out there. The tory
woman was front  of the propaganda sheet they send out though - preaching to the converted around here 
The whole thing is a farce and I don't care who gets in, whoever it is they will be ready targets for loads of guff and won't sort anything.
After all Nicolas "fat bastard" Soames is my MP.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 13, 2012)

yardbird said:


> After all Nicolas "fat bastard" Soames is my MP.


Every time that man is mentioned I picture a falling wardrobe with a tiny key....seared on my consciousness forever!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> We, in Brighton, have only Sussex wide candidates to vote for. I realise this is a police comissioner and Sussex has its own police force but then only 'independent' we have is a Christian mentalist - hardly likely to go down well in the "Most Godless city in the UK". Fuck that for a game of shit soidiers.


Crucifucked


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2012)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Apparently there are 'fears' that this election will be undemocratic because turnout will be so low, so get out & vote then....


 
Dunno really.

I'm still in two minds and think the lower the turnout, the bigger raspberry for the tories and the whole crappy idea...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

our UKIP candidate is a proper slaphead. Looks like his background is rural policing. The posh bits of the shire. Probably hates coming into northampton and seeing all those non white people.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 13, 2012)

He's ex-sas, aikido - invited to Tory for a sparring match at the gym yesterday on twitter


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's our Labour candidate crushing his head



e2a



> Because Theresa May’s flawed law disqualifies Labour’s Barron, a respected local magistrate and former councillor, over a teenage £20 fine for a minor offence in 1990.


 
apparently he's only running for the lols


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

ermagherd look at the state of this


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> ermagherd look at the state of this


 
Police Commissioner Egg in a Bun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

given that he can't actually take the position and has trade union background I might well vote for the labour bloke just to deny all the others, especially the poor mans bnp candidate and the lib dem.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2012)

I've done a quick google of my local ones.

The Tory one certainly won't be getting my vote :-

http://www.kenmaddock.org.uk/news/commissioner-candidate-vows-be-tough-drugs



> One key aspect of the Commissioner will be having a say at a national level on sentencing and prisons. As a Conservative I will be taking a zero-tolerance approach to drugs. I will not therefore be calling for the legalisation of cannabis.


 
http://www.nsbl.co.uk/ken-maddock-police-commisioner-avon-somerset-exclusive-interview/4927/


----------



## Balbi (Nov 14, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> ermagherd look at the state of this


 


Humpty Numpty  He's a born again christian


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope someone called Gordon is elected


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 14, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> ermagherd look at the state of this


 

"Where isss the precioussss?"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 14, 2012)

Thames Valley was featured on C4 News last night, and the tory candidate didn't even bother to get back to then to appear.  The Lib dem candidate said he expects to get elected on the strength of labour voters' second preferences (the C4 presenter made a reference to flying pigs at that point) and I have had a communication from the Wokingham conservative party through the door today that doesn't mention the PCC election.



I still can't decide whether to go and vote (we have a reasonably sensible sounding independent) or whether it's more useful to boycott the whole damn thing.

BTW - if anyone wants a ticket for the Wokingham conservative association christmas party at John Redwood's house in December (only £ 15 a pop) do let me know...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2012)

a lot of postal votes have been sent back spoiled and/or with letters and notes attached saying they've not had any info so can't vote
and about waste of time money effort and resources etc


----------



## JTG (Nov 14, 2012)

Tory bumph round about the Bristol mayor/PCC elections. Heavy on Boris endorsement of their candidate but very light indeed on any mention of the Conservative Party. No logos, only named in passing


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

Our local tory candidate (that egghead atrocity above) said we should not be paying ourlocalplod Man Untd wages for a division 2 performance


making freinds and influencing people


----------



## krink (Nov 14, 2012)

One or two might remember I usually do a little picture on my postal vote to entertain the postal vote openers (since I do that job too, i know how dull it is).

I nearly forgot this year so dashed this off before the post went


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2012)

saw one where they'd added their own box for 'officer dibble' and ticked that


----------



## Pingu (Nov 14, 2012)

i dont even vote in general elections...


so the chances of me getting off my arse and voting in these are about the same as the greeces chances of being the worlds richest nation this time tomorrow morning


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 14, 2012)

Getting excited now, I love joining in the democratic process.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2012)

something from 38 degrees on what candidates answered about privatisation and their interests
not that i agree/go along with 38degrees

http://www.38degrees.org.uk/pages/police_commissioners_vote_tomorrow


----------



## zog (Nov 14, 2012)

ddraig said:


> saw one where they'd added their own box for 'officer dibble' and ticked that


 

expect to see a couple with Ian Tomlinson or Smiley Culture as write in candidates


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 14, 2012)

Meanwhile back in Devon and Cornwall a full slate of candidates hasn't made much impact.  I met the youngest independant candidate in the pub last night and I think he'll get my vote to stop the tory getting in...


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2012)

I went to vote at half nine this morning. Two and a half hours in, I was their sixth visitor.

One more vote for Piggy O'Cool at least, tho

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Piggy-OCool/280270835427189


----------



## where to (Nov 15, 2012)

This should shut them up on minimum turnout for strike ballots for a while. Should.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2012)

my polling station is opposite my local shop,so I'll pop in when I get tins and ask about the turnout. Two men and a dog I recon


----------



## Balbi (Nov 15, 2012)

Im going on the way home to ask about turnout. Corby by election might have raised it a bit crosscounty, but locally could be interesting. Borough of npton tories trying to get parish councils implemented, extra precept on council tax payers but tories can claim that council tax hasn't risen. Gerrymandering the tax.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 15, 2012)

This being a deprived area with lots of black and asian families the police are rightly detested by just about everyone. So I could go down to the polling station and wave a banner around while shouting about what a crock of shit this all is but I can pretty much guarantee I'll be the only one there.


----------



## chilango (Nov 15, 2012)

Just voted. 

My first vote since 1999 and it was for this shower of shit.

There was one other guy there voting. Maybe a couple of dozen had voted already judging by the half filled first page of the voter log.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 15, 2012)

belboid said:


> I went to vote at half nine this morning. Two and a half hours in, I was their sixth visitor.
> 
> One more vote for Piggy O'Cool at least, tho
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Piggy-OCool/280270835427189


 
Looks a bit like Dave Brock, the poor little porker. 

(((((Piggy O'Cool)))))


----------



## paolo (Nov 15, 2012)

Hopefully people will mobilise in Bedfordshire. If not, Kev Carroll could get in.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> my polling station is opposite my local shop,so I'll pop in when I get tins and ask about the turnout. Two men and a dog I recon


That's optimistic.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2012)

I decided to go and vote - got there about 2.30

Where I live, it's technically two polling stations in one room, so two desks each with three people on duty.

From the expression of mild surprise expressed by one of them when I went in the door, and the mildly pissed off look that the people on the other table had, I got the impression that turnout has been pretty dismal.


----------



## chilango (Nov 15, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I decided to go and vote - got there about 2.30
> 
> Where I live, it's technically two polling stations in one room, so two desks each with three people on duty.
> 
> From the expression of mild surprise expressed by one of them when I went in the door, and the mildly pissed off look that the people on the other table had, I got the impression that turnout has been pretty dismal.



There were three, maybe four, polling stations in my polling station. Two voters between the lot of them. That said it looked like a lovely day's work for people manning it. Mugs of tea and plenty of completely uninterrupted chats.


----------



## elbows (Nov 15, 2012)

I normally vote, not because I have faith in the system but just to try to keep out the tories & BNP. Not this time.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't vote, didn't even know who the local candidates were, was not doorstepped and didn't read the local paper either.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 15, 2012)

Done it, voted for the Labour candidate who lives at the other end of the county & second choice was the independent who lives near me. Both women btw. Anyway, I voted.


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2012)

chilango said:


> There were three, maybe four, polling stations in my polling station. Two voters between the lot of them. That said it looked like a lovely day's work for people manning it. Mugs of tea and plenty of completely uninterrupted chats.


My polling station normally has 3 booths for a local election, and, I think, 6 for a general. Today they made do with one.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 15, 2012)

Perhaps I should've run as a candidate after all. By the looks of things I could've stolen it with only the votes of my mates, their mates and a few local jakies bribed with tins of spesh.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 15, 2012)

I took the dog and child. I did consider asking if the dog could vote...


----------



## FiFi (Nov 15, 2012)

Himself and I voted on the way home from the local shop about 45mins ago. 3 people manning the desk who, when I asked if it's been a busy day laughed and said they had got a lot of reading done!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2012)

I voted - somewhat disappointed that I had to put a *different* second preference...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2012)

in the end I voted ian tomlinson

not a lot was the answer wrt turnout


----------



## Balbi (Nov 15, 2012)

80/1200 reported in one npton ward. I got a shake of the head from the staff at my station. Dire.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 15, 2012)

1.08% turnout in a Southampton ward
http://politicalscrapbook.net/2012/...ioner-polling-station-with-only-1-08-turnout/


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2012)

according to mrs b, voters are _obliged_ to vote for two candidates, or their ballots will be counted as spoilt. She was told this by someone on the new police authority type thing, and so should know what she was talking about.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2012)

belboid said:


> according to mrs b, voters are _obliged_ to vote for two candidates, or their ballots will be counted as spoilt. She was told this by someone on the new police authority type thing, and so should know what she was talking about.


 
not so - see here




> As long as you mark one cross in the first-choice column, your vote can be counted.
> 
> You should not mark more than one cross in the first-choice column and you should not mark more than one cross in the second-choice column.
> 
> If you have marked a first choice, you can choose whether or not to mark a second-choice. But if you only mark a cross in the second choice column, your vote won’t be counted.


----------



## elbows (Nov 15, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Perhaps I should've run as a candidate after all. By the looks of things I could've stolen it with only the votes of my mates, their mates and a few local jakies bribed with tins of spesh.


 
Green councillor in my town says that there was a £5000 deposit required, so no wonder there arent that many ind. candidates.


----------



## shagnasty (Nov 15, 2012)

Should be an easy night at the count.Do council employees still get first dibs for this extra work


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't vote, but some bloke at work said he was going to because "people have died for our right to vote", even though he knows nothing about politics, and cares less. He didn't know who to vote for, so I helpfully recommended labour, which he said he'd do.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

so i take it we're not gonna get the swingometer tonight then


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not so - see here


thank gawd for that.  Still a bit worrying that one of the people runnig the bloody thing doesn't know how the system works!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> Should be an easy night at the count.Do council employees still get first dibs for this extra work


 
Broadly speaking, yes, although they do tend to rope other people (ex / retired council staff) in as well.

I did the poll clerk thing in 1997 when I worked for a council


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> so i take it we're not gonna get the swingometer tonight then


 

jeremy vine will not even be phoning it in.And you can forget CGI scapes


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 15, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I didn't vote, but some bloke at work said he was going to because "people have died for our right to vote", even though he knows nothing about politics, and cares less. He didn't know who to vote for, so I helpfully recommended labour, which he said he'd do.


He makes a good point. I remember Archbishop Desmond Tutu on the radio when SA got rid of Apartheid. He said it saddened him the way the right to vote was taken so much for granted in the UK. I guess when you have shed blood for the right to vote then it is precious.

Back in real world north Essex though normally the schools used as polling stations are closed for the day. Not today though, I had to fight my way(& for my right to vote)through the kids coming out to reach the polling station.


----------



## JTG (Nov 15, 2012)

belboid said:


> according to mrs b, voters are _obliged_ to vote for two candidates, or their ballots will be counted as spoilt. She was told this by someone on the new police authority type thing, and so should know what she was talking about.


Nah. Otherwise the North Yorks and Powys & Dyfed PCC elections could be very silly indeed with only two candidates in each...


----------



## JTG (Nov 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> so i take it we're not gonna get the swingometer tonight then


Nah. Think that only the Manchester Central and Cardiff South & Penarth by elections are counting tonight along with the Wiltshire PCC election. All other PCCs plus Corby  and the Bristol mayor count tomorrow morning


----------



## JTG (Nov 15, 2012)

SaskiaJayne said:


> He makes a good point. I remember Archbishop Desmond Tutu on the radio when SA got rid of Apartheid. He said it saddened him the way the right to vote was taken so much for granted in the UK. I guess when you have shed blood for the right to vote then it is precious.


The right to vote should also include the right to have some kind of meaningful choice, the right to have the candidates actually engaging with you and your concerns and the right to decide that you do not wish to endorse any of them.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 15, 2012)

Forgot to vote dont actually feel bad about.


----------



## trevhagl (Nov 15, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> Should be an easy night at the count.Do council employees still get first dibs for this extra work


 

3 on at our local community centre , i was the only voter there!


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2012)

The polling station is over the road and it seems to be busier than it was for the GE.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 15, 2012)

SaskiaJayne said:


> He makes a good point. I remember Archbishop Desmond Tutu on the radio when SA got rid of Apartheid. He said it saddened him the way the right to vote was taken so much for granted in the UK. I guess when you have shed blood for the right to vote then it is precious.
> 
> Back in real world north Essex though normally the schools used as polling stations are closed for the day. Not today though, I had to fight my way(& for my right to vote)through the kids coming out to reach the polling station.



coming from a man of the cloth, being guilt tripped into voting for one wanker who doesn't represent my views over some other twat who also doesn't represent my views, well it seems a bit rich. Does he encourage voting when it comes to which religious deity should be in charge of the universe for the next few years? Does he get elected, or any of his fellow Anglican top bods? Desmond can go suck a hairy arsehole, on this issue.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2012)

I know my fellow voters.It'll be slaphead vs slaphead,the tory on the Ukiper

or a chance win by the independent who is Northants sabre fightin champion.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 15, 2012)

Pffft! With Labour out in force in Corby, I could see the disqualified candidate winning. Bloody minded Northants folk.


----------



## JTG (Nov 15, 2012)

Just seen someone say on facebook that turnout in Sheffield City Centre so far is a grand total of 60


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Pffft! With Labour out in force in Corby, I could see the disqualified candidate winning. Bloody minded Northants folk.


 

it'll be epic lol if he wins.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 15, 2012)

I was held up getting into a booth - by several seconds.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> it'll be epic lol if he wins.



Like those districts that elected dead people last week in the states.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

the excitement mounts as polls are about to close....


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> it'll be epic lol if he wins.


i think thats one time when i might actually vote labour.  he's effectively a 'none of the above' candidate


----------



## shagnasty (Nov 15, 2012)

i will go for 13% any better offers


----------



## Balbi (Nov 15, 2012)

15% and a delightful stick for unions to thwack the govt with - presiding over the least popular election ever.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2012)

maybe as low as 5% in some areas and as high as 20 or 25% in others, but 12-15% overall sounds about right...


----------



## JTG (Nov 15, 2012)

Have seen summat on facebook from Ivan Jordan, the independent candidate in Devon & Cornwall, saying he reckons he's doing very well indeed based on exit polling... could just be hype of course but there ya go


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 15, 2012)

likesfish said:


> Forgot to vote dont actually feel bad about.


This is the first election I've ever not voted in. I'm under no illusions about the shortcomings of electoral democracy but I've always made the effort to vote for the least worst candidate; congratulations to the Tories... you've managed to debase the democratic process to such an extent that even that seems utterly pointless.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2012)

belboid said:


> i think thats one time when i might actually vote labour. he's effectively a 'none of the above' candidate


 

I was so close but in the end I reasoned that I've held my nose twice now and not this time.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2012)

I went into the polling station, with the intention of drawing a crude spunking cock & balls on the ballot, only to find I didn't seem to be registered to vote here. My right to give a council employee one moment of good cheer tonight, cruelly stolen from me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I was held up getting into a booth - by several seconds.


 

people after you were held up as they fumigated the place, so good show


----------



## corieltauvi (Nov 15, 2012)

Done the dirty deed - now worrying that the person I voted for will actually get in and it'll all be my fault.
Also, it was young Master Cs first ever vote and what a deadly dull one to start off with.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 15, 2012)

accompanied Mrs C to polls down a dark lane at 9pm. .. one hour to go and at my polling station they were between 12% and 13% bored shitless....


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> Should be an easy night at the count.Do council employees still get first dibs for this extra work


not guaranteed to be an easy count tomorrow as the areas are so large and the second preference thing is going to apply in a few 'force areas' so if no one candidate gets 50%+1 or something then second prefs need to be counted.

my polling station had 60 something out of over 2000


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2012)

i'm holding out for under 10% overall.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2012)

yup reckon u right
i said 10% max last week


----------



## shagnasty (Nov 16, 2012)

bbc figures on turnout


Swindon - 14.68%
Devizes - 10.41%
Trowbridge - 10.95%
Salisbury - 11.89%
NW Leics - 12.94%
Bolton - 14.2%
Salford - 13.1%
Oldham - 12.6%
Rochdale - 12%


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

of course, if those figures are police estimates, I suspect the real turn out was much higher


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

A post in the comments on UK Polling report suggests Wiltshire turnout was 16%, Hull less than 10%, Corby 42% and Cardiff South & Penarth 24%

Also says that Hartlepool has voted to abolish its directly elected mayor


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> people after you were held up as they fumigated the place, so good show


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 16, 2012)

14.2% with 28,020 votes verified in Bolton
12% with 19,296 votes verified in Rochdale
13.11% with 22,967 votes verified in Salford
11.42% with 28,010 votes verified in Wigan
14.98% with 21,567 votes verified in Bury
12.59% with 20,237 votes verified in Oldham
13.69% with 30,252 votes verified in Stockport


----------



## Balbi (Nov 16, 2012)

Source please 39thStep


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 16, 2012)

They are not even going to count the votes until this morning in most counties. I suppose it wern't worth paying the overtime.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 16, 2012)

I suppose they had to act like people would turn out, that's 250,000 voters + in places. An all nighter would have been mad.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 16, 2012)

SaskiaJayne said:


> They are not even going to count the votes until this morning in most counties. I suppose it wern't worth paying the overtime.


 
There isn't any overtime


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 16, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Source please 39thStep


 
Granada news. I am off to do the count in Manchester


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Also says that Hartlepool has voted to abolish its directly elected mayor


Poor Angers the Monkey


----------



## kebabking (Nov 16, 2012)

Turn-out at my Polling Stn in Worcester was 'minimal' apparently. lots, relatively, of complaints from voters that they'd had no election material through the door, that the stuff on the internet had been almost non-existant, and that subsequently people had no idea what they were voting for.

the Labour candidate just put out what appeared to be a centrally written statement with '[insert name here] opposes...' and it was all about David Cameron and the cuts. i personally feel that these PCC's are a dangerous mix of politics and policing, but even i don't believe that the PCC for West Mercia has the power to sack David Cameron and reverse cuts to Police budgets... so no vote from me i'm afraid.


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

who's gonna be 1st to post Kandidate Kev Karols votes?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2012)

Details of the vote counts in all areas are going to be posted here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-19495787 and there is a live update thingy here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20354044

Only Wiltshire in so far: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-19495666 (Tory win on second preference votes)


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Nov 16, 2012)

What a pile of old crap.  £75 million spent on electing unknowns to do an unknown job, which hardly anyone cares enough to vote on.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

1.2% of votes cast in Wiltshire were spoiled ballots according to the Guardian


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Damian Green has apparently been on the air saying that low turnout does not make the results undemocratic. Same Damian Green who said the PCS had no authority to call members out of strike after a low turnout ballot


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

> PCC. Election. Coventry. 6% turnout + postal =. 11% as a whole. Two polling stations there appears to have been no votes cast


https://twitter.com/CllrKentaylor/status/269367160814579712


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2012)

not just Coventry:

Hywel Griffith BBC Wales
tweets: Reports from Newport that one polling station had zero votes yesterday - ballot box returned empty


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> What a pile of old crap. £75 million spent on electing unknowns to do an unknown job, which hardly anyone cares enough to vote on.


 

and in paying the wage and pensions that come with the job.

our tory candidate said he would not intefer with day to day policing as he trusts them to do the job


Before or after his comment about 'man untd wages paid to second division players' comment, I'm unsure

Either way he is a monumental penis with a shocking egghead and I want the bloke who can't even take the position to win @Balbi is the count in yet? or have the web-handed locals taken longer than everyone else YET AGAIN


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

the only vaguely interesting thing is that EDL kandidate kev karol is standing. the 1st EDL officially standing anywhere. even if he won he wd no doubt make a hames of it like BNP councillors have done.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Wiltshire's new PCC has the endorsement of 6.8% of the county's electorate


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Damian Green has apparently been on the air saying that low turnout does not make the results undemocratic. *Same Damian Green who said the PCS had no authority to call members out of strike after a low turnout ballot*


 
 

Will try and remember that one!!!!  ................   /PCS member


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

belboid said:


> not just Coventry:
> 
> Hywel Griffith BBC Wales
> tweets: Reports from Newport that one polling station had zero votes yesterday - ballot box returned empty


Wayne David MP reporting similar in Caerphilly


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 16, 2012)

I have always voted, if only to spoil my ballot, but this particular exercise has less practical value than a phone vote for the xfactor, at least with itv you get to drench a Tory in maggots


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> 1.2% of votes cast in Wiltshire were spoiled ballots according to the Guardian


Hold on a sec though. BBC are reporting spoiled ballots over 3% in Wiltshire


----------



## co-op (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Wiltshire's new PCC has the endorsement of 6.8% of the county's electorate


 
I make it a bit less than that - if you're using first prefs, he got 36.2% x 15.3% turnout = 5.5%. If you allow a registration rate of about 90% (the national average is around about 85% but it'll be higher in Wiltshire) then the figure is 4.98%, hell, lets call it 5%.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 16, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> *I have always voted, if only to spoil my ballot, but this particular exercise has less practical value than a phone vote for the xfactor*, at least with itv you get to drench a Tory in maggots


 
Same here. festivaldeb and I *always* turn out, I'm trying hard to remember an election I've missed before, but I'm failing at the moment. Didn't bother yesterday though .....


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

co-op said:


> I make it a bit less than that - if you're using first prefs, he got 36.2% x 15.3% turnout = 5.5%. If you allow a registration rate of about 90% (the national average is around about 85% but it'll be higher in Wiltshire) then the figure is 4.98%, hell, lets call it 5%.


fair enough, my number was based on registered voters


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Damian Green has apparently been on the air saying that low turnout does not make the results undemocratic. Same Damian Green who said the PCS had no authority to call members out of strike after a low turnout ballot


He wouldn't say that if a union strike ballot attracted a turnout of 35% would he? Hypocritical cunt that he is.


----------



## paolo (Nov 16, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> the only vaguely interesting thing is that EDL kandidate kev karol is standing. the 1st EDL officially standing anywhere. even if he won he wd no doubt make a hames of it like BNP councillors have done.


 
That's the one I'm interested in. I'm assuming the locals will have been aware of the threat, and mobilised, but across the country there is the possibility of 'weird' outcomes due to the terrible turnout.

As you say, if he did get in, it would be all set to turn into a massive cock up... and I would expect the forces would be very pleased to discover anything that would hasten his exit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2012)

ITV should have exclusive rights to all election bollocks. Did you see how much better they did the graphics during the leaders debates where everyone agreed with nick? WOOOOSH bang and the tories are in


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> That's the one I'm interested in. I'm assuming the locals will have been aware of the threat, and mobilised, but across the country there is the possibility of 'weird' outcomes due to the terrible turnout.
> 
> As you say, if he did get in, it would be all set to turn into a massive cock up... and I would expect the forces would be very pleased to discover anything that would hasten his exit.


I'm assuming that any support he has failed to mobilise along with the rest of the population of Bedfordshire


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Turnout for Bristol mayor was 23%. Think that's less than for the referendum on whether to have one or not


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

that was 24%.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Hold on a sec though. BBC are reporting spoiled ballots over 3% in Wiltshire


Confirmation: 2,683 spoiled ballots in Wiltshire, 3.3% of the votes cast


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Same here. festivaldeb and I *always* turn out, I'm trying hard to remember an election I've missed before, but I'm failing at the moment. Didn't bother yesterday though .....


 
Ditto.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> that was 24%.


thought so, cheers


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> That's the one I'm interested in. I'm assuming the locals will have been aware of the threat, and mobilised, but across the country there is the possibility of 'weird' outcomes due to the terrible turnout. As you say, if he did get in, it would be all set to turn into a massive cock up... and I would expect the forces would be very pleased to discover anything that would hasten his exit.


i kecking hope the locals know what he is standing for! he is not a politician. he has no experience. he has a terrible record of criticising plod - footage of walthamstow row with femi-plod, walsall crits, recent arrest and whining etc. it cd be interesting to see exactly how horribly wrong it all goes!


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> I'm assuming that any support he has failed to mobilise along with the rest of the population of Bedfordshire


he had a piss poor campaign. he couldnt even get the edl eejits out to help him leaflet and did it on his own for an hour. his posters were either defaced or removed by 'forces unknown' and he is about as charismatic as a bin bag and just as smelly!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 16, 2012)

20% ish across Northants, Disqualified Lab candidate getting three votes to every one in Corby according to local press. First round result shortly.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 16, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I didn't vote, but some bloke at work said he was going to because "people have died for our right to vote", even though he knows nothing about politics, and cares less. He didn't know who to vote for, so I helpfully recommended labour, which he said he'd do.



I asked what hes put as 2nd preference. "Conservative"


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Guardian:


> We've now got some first count results from more PCC areas.
> And they're exciting, because they show that independent candidates are leading in two areas. In north Wales the independent Winston Roddick (on 33.07%) is leading Labour's Tal Michael (29.67%). This is an area where Labour was expected to win easily (and it could still win when the final results are in).
> And in Dorset, where the Tories were expected to win comfortably, the independent candidate Martyn Underhill (on 45.16%) is ahead of the Tory
> Nick King (on 32.41%) on the first ballot.
> ...


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Dyfed-Powys result:

(First Count) 
Christopher Salmon (C) 32,887 (50.86%) 
Christine Gwyther (Lab) 31,773 (49.14%) 
~ 
Elected: Christopher Salmon 
~ 
~ 
Electorate 394,784; Turnout 64,660 (16.38%)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I asked what hes put as 2nd preference. "Conservative"


 
One of the flaws of democracy is that elections can be decided by the most clueless...


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Guardian again:



> In Bedfordsire Labour's Olly Martins (on 34.03%) is narrowly ahead of the Conservatives' Jas Parmar (on 31.93%). This is significant because it is notionally a "Conservative seat" (ie, an area that the Conservatives would win if people voted as they did in the 2010 general election).
> On the first round results, Labour is comfortably ahead in Cleveland (as you would expect). And the Tories are comfortably ahead in Hertfordshire (which is also in line with expectations).


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

Abu Sultan @abuTsultan
Kevin Carroll 8675, Linda Jack 11,205, Olly Martins 27,947, Jas Parmar 26,226, Mezanur Rashid 8,076 #PCC #Bedfordshire via @bedfordnews
Followed by Olly Martins and 2 others


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

8k still pretty good for a shit turnout. though there are 600k in bedfordshire.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Damian Green has apparently been on the air saying that low turnout does not make the results undemocratic. Same Damian Green who said the PCS had no authority to call members out of strike after a low turnout ballot


 


http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/...-politics-live#block-50a63453b579ba9bb5261da8


> The PCS public sector union (the one criticised by Damian Green earlier this year for planning a strike on the basis of a 10% turnout - see 10.27am) has put out a news release saying the PCC turnout means that Tory hopes of imposing a threshold for public sector strikes must now be dead. They're probably right.
> Here's *Mark Serwotka*, the PCS general secretary, on the subject.
> Everyone wants a thriving democracy and better participation, but these low turnouts in the police elections should sound the death knell for the shrill Tory-led cries for thresholds for union ballots.​We have consistently argued for reform of union ballots so instead of trying to score political points every time we have a vote, the government should talk to us about extending outdated postal voting to the use of modern technology.​


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

turnout in Banbury was apparently 5%....  this whole thing was a complete farce


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> turnout in Banbury was apparently 5%.... this whole thing was a complete farce


My mate in Banbury told me last night he had to choose between an evening out in Oxford or going home to vote. Night out won obviously.

Prescott's in trouble in Humberside apparently


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

No-one passed mandatory 50pc on 1st pref, 2nd pref votes for Labour and Conservative will now be counted
from PCC website. 2nd round being counted.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Indy candidates apparently leading in Oxfordshire and Kent on first count


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Prescott's in trouble in Humberside apparently


 
Good, I want him to spend more time being a bruising attack lump on twitter.


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

from luton news twitter He got 8675 out of 84170


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> My mate in Banbury told me last night he had to choose between an evening out in Oxford or going home to vote. Night out won obviously.
> 
> Prescott's in trouble in Humberside apparently


 I hate, loathe and detest Prescott.  He is a vile, incompetent, spiteful, small-minded bully.  And yes I've met him, so I know whereof I speak.  Seriously nasty piece of work


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

84,169 out of a possible 462,862 voted, karol got 8675.
twitter: 'EDL candidate gets 9000 1st preferences, apparently fair few 2nd preferences had he got to next round.'


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

The lib-dems got?

That's a good performance.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Vera Baird and Jane Kennedy elected for Labour in Northumbria and Merseyside respectively


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

lol.


> *Norman Smith Chief political correspondent, BBC News Channel *
> says the Electoral Commission is to launch a review of the Police Commissioner elections in the wake of the low turnout. The Commission says it regard the turnout as " a concern for everyone who cares about democracy".


 
I hear my town did well at achieving a very low turnout.


----------



## dennisr (Nov 16, 2012)

In coventry there were more spoilt ballots than lib dem votes 

http://www.coventry.gov.uk/pccresults

Lib Dem candidate got 783 votes. 884 spoilt ballots


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

Pics of real improved ballots.





This one is top notch:


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2012)

this could've been mine, had my vote not been cruelly stolen.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2012)

dennisr said:


> In coventry there were more spoilt ballots than lib dem votes
> 
> http://www.coventry.gov.uk/pccresults
> 
> Lib Dem candidate got 783 votes. 884 spoilt ballots


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Boss Hogg got in on the first round.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2012)

Labour win on first round in S Yorks.


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

pcc so far
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2012/11/16/pcc-results/


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2012)

Michael Green MP (Internet, Con) just on BBC News claiming that the old system was "taxation without representation", which is an interesting way to view things.

I also note the successful Wiltshire PCC candidate let the cat out of the bag somewhat by greeting his victory with a statement that he now had control of a huge bag of money that he could now use to commission services from the police, the charitable sector, etc (ie not the people he really will pay off).


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 16, 2012)

butchers, thats lovely!


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2012)

Winston Roddick - an independent - wins in North Wales.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> I hear my town did well at achieving a very low turnout.



Yay, lowest in the county of warwickshire 

Turnout for Nuneaton & Bedworth 11.27%


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

MERSEYSIDE 
(First Count) 
Jane Kennedy (Lab) 70,884 (56.18%) 
Geoff Gubb (C) 15,870 (12.58%) 
Kiron Reid (Ind) 14,379 (11.40%) 
Paula Keaveney (LD) 9,192 (7.29%) 
Hilary Jones (Ukip) 8,704 (6.90%) 
Paul Rimmer (Eng Dem) 7,142 (5.66%) 
~ 
Elected: Jane Kennedy 
~ 
~ 
Electorate 1,016,579; Turnout 126,171 (12.41%)

That's some landslide on an epically shit turnout


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

agricola said:


> Winston Roddick - an independent - wins in North Wales.


Excellent a Q.C that undoubtedly stands independent of the power structures and interests that have helped foster his career.


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Excellent a Q.C that undoubtedly stands independent of the power structures and interests that have helped foster his career.


 
He is a Cofi as well, which may not have been widely known amongst the electorate.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

agricola said:


> He is a Cofi as well, which may not have been widely known amongst the electorate.


He does boilers too?


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Martyn Underhill, independent, elected in Dorset. What's he like then?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Martyn Underhill, independent, elected in Dorset. What's he like then?


Copper-ish. But from the anti-pcc wing.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh that's OK then, thought he may be dodgy or summat


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2012)

15% turnout in lancs. I'm disappointed


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

killer b said:


> 15% turnout in lancs. I'm disappointed


pwned by Merseyside's 12%


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Conor Burns MP on Twitter:



> I suspect we will live to regret creating these Police Commissioners. I regret voting for the Bill.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

Lib-dems stuffed by ED's in south yorks. Tories alos beaten.

SOUTH YORKSHIRE 
(First Count) 
Shaun Wright (Lab) 74,615 (51.35%) 
David Allen (Eng Dem) 22,608 (15.56%) 
Nigel Bonson (C) 21,075 (14.51%) 
Jonathan Arnott (Ukip) 16,773 (11.54%) 
Rob Teal (LD) 10,223 (7.04%)


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 16, 2012)

Had to check Wiki to find out what he hell 'Cofi' meant. My memories of the times I spent in N Wales (and learnt some Welsh too) must have faded a bit!


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

4.3% of ballots spoiled in Dyfed-Powys. Well above average


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Lib-dems stuffed by ED's in south yorks. Tories alos beaten.


thayt's down to the child sexual expolitation scandals of the last decade.  That the Labour cabndidate ignored while he was....on the PCC and Child Safeguarding boards


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

Labour or lib-dem?


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

> There is a "limited recount" going on in Corby, the BBC. According to Sky, it's over whether or not the Lib Dems will lose their deposit.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 16, 2012)

Result imminent then, as I just posted on the other thread.


----------



## dennisr (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> 4.3% of ballots spoiled in Dyfed-Powys. Well above average


 
hats off to Dyfed-Powys


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Unofficial: Lib Dems 9 votes short of keeping deposit in Corby.


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> Unofficial: Lib Dems 9 votes short of keeping deposit in Corby.


 
Louise Mensch should be awarded a peerage for this alone, tbh.


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2012)

Also apparently the South Wales PCC election is quite close, with Alun Michael (whose son got beat in the North) and the independent Mike Baker going to the second preference votes.  Baker is another ex-police officer who defected to become a lawyer, albeit he seems to have spent longer as a PC than Roddick did.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 16, 2012)

According to the Labour List blog, the Lib Dems have finished last in Sheffield (Nick Clegg's constituency) and have been beaten by spoilt ballots in Coventry

  

Labour also saying they're going to "win big" in Corby. Whatever that means.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2012)

If the sole purpose of this election was to give a us a sneak preview of the knecapping awaiting the lib dems at the next election then it was worth it.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Here in Warwickshire we only had Labour, Tory and one ind. candidate, so no opportunity to laugh at the lib dems here. The tory just got knocked out in the first round although it was pretty close, thanks mostly to stratford upon avon voting for him.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh yeah and Labour's Olly Martin's has won in Bedfordshire.

With such a low turnout though i'd advise against getting your hopes up this could be a premonition of what is to come. All sorts of weird results will happen when you have a second preference voting system and an incredibly low turnout.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> Oh yeah and Labour's Olly Martin's has won in Bedfordshire.
> 
> With such a low turnout though i'd advise against getting your hopes up this could be a premonition of what is to come. All sorts of weird results will happen when you have a second preference voting system and an incredibly low turnout.


Hopes up? Of what?


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 16, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> If the sole purpose of this election was to give a us a sneak preview of the knecapping awaiting the lib dems at the next election then it was worth it.


 
Steamroller getting into practice 







Will they do even worse on a higher (GE) turnout I wonder?


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Spoilt ballots finally getting the attention they deserve in the media with this election


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Hopes up? Of what?


 
Glorious Labour Party Victory comrade, what else?


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> Unofficial: Lib Dems 9 votes short of keeping deposit in Corby.


They've asked for a recount, fingers crossed.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

> *1518:*
> In Humberside, Labour's John Prescott and Conservative Matthew Grove will contest a second round of voting as candidates failed to get 50% of first preference votes.


 
Badly worded, second round of voting makes it sound like there will be another election.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> They've asked for a recount, fingers crossed.


A _third_ recount.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> They've asked for a recount, fingers crossed.


 
I think the recounted result will show that they were 10 votes short of keeping their deposit.


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2012)

God this new Labour MP is insufferably smug.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you lost need the crap political analysis thread not this one.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 16, 2012)

Meanwhile, DQ candidate in second with area where he was councillor for a decade yet to declare.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Electoral Commission:



> An in-depth investigation into dire voter turnout at the polls for police and crime commissioners is being launched by an elections watchdog.
> The Electoral Commission said the government had taken a series of decisions about how to run the vote to elect the first PCCs in England and Wales that it did not agree with.
> It said the dismal number of votes cast was a "concern for everyone who cares about democracy" and plans to report the findings of its review to parliament early next year.
> As results continued to come in from the 41 counts, fears of exceptionally poor turnout were confirmed with one polling station in Newport reported to have had no voters pass through it at all.
> ...


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Independent Ian Johnston elected in Gwent


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Independent Ian Johnston elected in Gwent


 
If Michael loses in South Wales it will be hilarious - a series of elections across Wales and Labour win none of them.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 16, 2012)

Labour won the greater Manchester PCC with 51 percent of the vote in the first count, Tories 16 percent , lib dens 14 percent , independent 10 percent ukip 9 percent . Nearly 7000 spoiled papers


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Based on the couple of 2nd round results so far, I'd say the independent candidate is likely to win in warwickshire.


----------



## Corax (Nov 16, 2012)

Seventeen results in so far, mainly Lab or Con.  But wait!  Look, three Independents have been elected!

Oh, but look at that.  All three are ex-rozzers.  That's just _fabulous_ for combating corruption & abuse of power.


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2012)

Corax said:


> Seventeen results in so far, mainly Lab or Con. But wait! Look, three Independents have been elected!
> 
> Oh, but look at that. All three are ex-rozzers. That's just _fabulous_ for combating corruption & abuse of power.


 
The one from North Wales can only have been an officer for a few years at most, he was called to the bar in 1968 and has been one of them ever since.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Labour win Bedfordshire


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Assuming the independent gets in in Warwickshire, he wasnt a rozzer. He was an airline pilot, although he did a four year stint as a magistrate.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> Assuming the independent gets in in Warwickshire, he wasnt a rozzer. He was an airline pilot, although he did a four year stint as a magistrate.


 
He wears a uniform, that's close enough


----------



## Corax (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd quite like Jerarrd (Justice & Anti-Corruption Party) to win it down here, but he doesn't stand a gnat's chance.  Tory victory's virtually guaranteed I think.  Southampton may be reliably red, but Hampshire as a whole is as blue as it comes.  Winchester, New Forest market towns, that kind of place - twin-set and pearls territory.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Independent Bill Longmore elected in West Mercia

Labour storm home in West Midlands (on a 12% turnout)


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 16, 2012)

Tory wins Essex shocker.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Ron Ball the former BA pilot won in Warwickshire.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 16, 2012)

Assuming he's connected to Neasden F.C's Ron Knee.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

At least three Ron Paul supporters came in their pants before they realised their mistake.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

First round results for Humberside:

John Prescott (Lab) 33,282 (24.88%) 
Matthew Grove (C) 29,440 (22.01%) 
Paul Davison (Ind) 28,807 (21.54%) 
Godfrey Bloom (Ukip) 21,484 (16.06%) 
Simone Butterworth (LD) 11,655 (8.71%) 
Walter Sweeney (Ind) 5,118 (3.83%) 
Neil Eyre (Ind) 3,976 (2.97%)

Prescott & Grove now in second round


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 16, 2012)

Apparently Labour have won in Trafford, Manchester, by 41% compared to Tories 25% in the PCC election. This is interesting, purely because Trafford is one of the few places up north that the Tories have any success at all in local elections.

Obviously it's no indicator for future election result, because it's a) such a low turnout and b) not a council election but a PCC one but still I think it's worth making a note of.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Simon Hayes, Independent, has defeated Michael Mates in Hampshire


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Martin Surl, Independent, wins in Gloucestershire


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Simon Hayes, Independent, has defeated Michael Mates in Hampshire


 
Dont let the buggers get you down


----------



## moochedit (Nov 16, 2012)

Delroy Booth said:


> the Lib Dems have finished last in Sheffield (Nick Clegg's constituency) and have been beaten by spoilt ballots in Coventry


 
yep..

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/ne...ntry-police-commissioner-vote-92746-32245853/



> Ayoub Khan (Lib Dem) - 783





> Martin Reeves, Coventry City Council’s chief executive and the returning officer responsible for the Coventry count, said there had been an unusually high number of deliberately spoilt ballot papers.
> He said many of the 884 rejected ballot papers had disparaging comments written on them.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Simon Hayes, Independent, has defeated Michael Mates in Hampshire


 
They've demanded a recount of his chins.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 16, 2012)

http://pccspoil.tumblr.com/

Fuck the police


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck the police


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

agricola said:


> If Michael loses in South Wales it will be hilarious - a series of elections across Wales and Labour win none of them.


 
He won.

Tories think they may have beaten Prescott, which wouldnt be too surprising as it went to second round and there were a lot of UKIP votes from the first round which will turn into tory ones.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Already we have novel solutions for eliminating crime.



> New Thames Valley commissioner Anthony Stansfeld says: "Crime is committed by very few people - so as long as you sit on top of them you reduce crime, so that needs the right resources in the right places."


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Tories possibly losing to an Independent in Kent and neck and neck with one in Surrey


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> Already we have novel solutions for eliminating crime.


I know them cunts what do it. Heavy on them. Leaving your place free of policing. Unless he means to re-invigorate the lib-dems pass law proposals?


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2012)

We ended up with Vera Baird which I am not surprised about, she did defend most of the NE miners during the strikes who were charged with picketing, assault and other trumped up nonsense. Yet having said that she dropped the ball when the steel works at Teeside went tits up.

She created a bit of a stink with her words on Hillsborough too.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 16, 2012)

Tory egg head wins by about 10k. Labour DQ candidate second. 30k v 20k


----------



## framed (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> 4.3% of ballots spoiled in Dyfed-Powys. Well above average


 
I'm in that area, but I couldn't even be arsed to go along and spoil the ballot paper...

Saw this somewhere else...


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2012)

firky said:


> She created a bit of a stink with her words on Hillsborough too.


 
An Inside Out programme documentary has uncovered what appears to be evidence of collusion among the police force to change statements after the arrest of 95 miners during the so-called "Battle of Orgreave" in 1984. Former Solicitor General Vera Baird said:



> You can’t get statements in the way they have been done here - by police officers from different forces involved in different arrests - and find such a degree of similarity between those statements without there being some degree of collusion.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> http://pccspoil.tumblr.com/
> 
> Fuck the police


 
http://policeccc.tumblr.com/

They've started a new blog just for the spunking cock ballots


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

They finally got their revenge on H'Angus the monkey.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/nov/16/mayor-elections-hangus-monkey-hartlepool-habitat


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Tories possibly losing to an Independent in Kent and neck and neck with one in Surrey


 
Kent confirmed ind candidate won.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

It does sound like Prescott lost.


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep, Prescott's lost


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2012)

Tories have lost Surrey to the 'Zero Tolerance' candidate


----------



## kebabking (Nov 16, 2012)

the Independant bloke won in West Mercia, Tory came a close second with the Labour chap trailing in 3rd, 2nd pref votes got shared between the Tory and the Ind, with Ind getting more.

turnout 14.54%

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-20343908


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Tories have lost Surrey to the 'Zero Tolerance' candidate


 
SURREY 
(First Count) 
Julie Iles (C) 34,391 (26.13%) 
Kevin Hurley (Zero Tolerance) 34,378 (26.12%) 
Peter Williams (Ind) 26,292 (19.97%) 
Robert Evans (Lab) 17,384 (13.21%) 
Robert Shatwell (Ukip) 10,684 (8.12%) 
Nick O'Shea (LD) 8,503 (6.46%) 
~ 
Eliminated: Robert Evans, Nick O'Shea, Robert Shatwell, Peter Williams 
~ 
(Second Count) 
Distribution of Evans's, O'Shea's, Shatwell's and Williams's votes 
~ 
Julie Iles (C) 45,068 
Kevin Hurley (Zero Tolerance) 52,793 
~ 
Elected: Kevin Hurley 
~ 
~ 
Electorate 856,968; Turnout 131,632 (15.36%)

(from Grauniad)

Lib Dems sixth...

'Zero Tolerance' bloke is ex Met copper


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 16, 2012)

Prescott failing to get in made my week.


----------



## paolo (Nov 16, 2012)

This feels like hollow vindication, if there is such a thing.

Today we laugh at what a shambles it all is.

Tomorrow we wake up, and it's all *still real*. 

If labour win the next general, wonder if they'd be bold enough to bin it?


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Prescott failing to get in made my week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2012)

Lincolnshire - Tories third behind two independents

LINCOLNSHIRE
(First Count)
David Bowles (Stop) 27,345 (32.66%)
Alan Hardwick (Ind) 26,272 (31.37%)
Richard Davies (C) 19,872 (23.73%)
Paul Gleeson (Lab) 10,247 (12.24%)
~
Eliminated: Richard Davies, Paul Gleeson
~
(Second Count)
Distribution of Davies's and Gleeson's votes
~
David Bowles (Stop) 35,086
Alan Hardwick (Ind) 39,221
~
Elected: Alan Hardwick
~
~
Electorate 547,843; Turnout 83,736 (15.28%)

ETA - friend in Lincoln was doing presiding officer thing - got 73 voters call in during the day...


----------



## weltweit (Nov 16, 2012)

Yay for Newport Gwent .... Not a single vote cast !!! !

Not even one ... how is that for turnout!

eta: apparently it was only "One polling station in Newport, South Wales, was not visited by a single voter" not quite the same headline ... shame ..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Tories have lost Surrey to the 'Zero Tolerance' candidate


 
What a coincidence, I too have zero tolerance for the people of Surrey.


----------



## Corax (Nov 16, 2012)

JTG said:


> Simon Hayes, Independent, has defeated Michael Mates in Hampshire


 
I'd save the champagne and fireworks. "Independent" is a gross misnomer. He's a paid-up (literally) Tory.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> _New Thames Valley commissioner Anthony Stansfeld says: "Crime is committed by very few people - so as long as you sit on top of them you reduce crime, so that needs the right resources in the right places."_


 
I'm sure he used to be on Drop the Dead Donkey, or at least his 'hair' was.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 16, 2012)

Im not sure much can be deduced from the police elections. The turnout is so low it makes it meaningless. Only hardcore party supporters and the 'civic duty' types (who - I guess would be older folks) will have bothered.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Indeed. I wave my willy at the Guardians attempts to describe various results as 'holds' or 'gains'.


----------



## Corax (Nov 16, 2012)

.

(hit the wrong button. doh)


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2012)

Graun - *"None of the above: electorate spurns David Cameron's police polls"*
Graph - *"Fears for democracy as low turnout for new police bosses prompts inquiry"*
Indy - *"Dismal turnout – but Prescott’s rival still gets enough votes to beat him"*
The Times - *"BBC BBC BBC BBC"* (I had to make that up, what with the Paywall and all that. But I imagine it would have been something like that.)

The Graun wins on headline writing I think, with a clear nod to the spoilt papers. 

(Indy being a bit fixated on a single candidate. Prezzer's fail is notable, but far from the main story here, surely?)


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 17, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> Im not sure much can be deduced from the police elections. The turnout is so low it makes it meaningless. Only hardcore party supporters and the 'civic duty' types (who - I guess would be older folks) will have bothered.


 
The above.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's to snowballing of the spoilt ballots - let's aim for a 20% spoil in the General. The idea of people posting their spoilt ballots up online is a great one- only a matter of time before they try to criminalise it.


----------



## thriller (Nov 17, 2012)

This whole police commissioner thing reminds me of Batman.


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2012)

thriller said:


> This whole police commissioner thing reminds me of Batman.


 
There was a spoilt paper on that theme. Someone cleverererer than me will post a link.


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2012)

Not sure if there was another site that collated spoilt ballot pics but the blog someone posted a link to did a blatant bait and switch last night, to some god awful student campaign video.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2012)

agricola said:


> Winston Roddick - an independent - wins in North Wales.


Today revealed as Winston Roddick - lib-dem party member.


----------



## Corax (Nov 17, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Today revealed as Winston Roddick - lib-dem party member.


So that's two "Independents" that aren't (Hayes).

Any more?  Bet there are...


----------



## FiFi (Nov 17, 2012)

Corax said:


> I'd save the champagne and fireworks. "Independent" is a gross misnomer. He's a paid-up (literally) Tory.


Really. He admitted some "party activity" in the past but there's no mention of which party in his Blurb.
How are folk supposed to know this information to make an informed choice -the candidates should be obliged to mention ALL their affiliations 

(he was only my second choice but now he's elected I feel responsible )


----------



## agricola (Nov 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Today revealed as Winston Roddick - lib-dem party member.


 
I knew they had backed him, didnt know he was a party member though.  Still, its a good sign that the only way they can get elected nowadays is to pretend that they dont exist.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 6, 2012)

The new PCC in my county gets mentioned in dispatches for the 17 new posts under him and his deputy he's planning to create.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/dec/06/police-commissioners-accused-of-power-grab



> But few PCCs have yet matched the breadth of vision of the Northamptonshire police commissioner, Simmonds. He has already appointed four interim "assistant commissioners". They include, as assistant commissioner for governance, Simmonds' election campaign agent Kathryn Buckle. It was disclosed on Thursdaythat he has also recruited a second Conservative official as his new strategic adviser.
> 
> In a consultation paper published this week, in which Simmonds outlines the need for 17 staff, he stresses that he faces a much bigger job than the previous police authority. He said the legislative changes that created PCCs place a sizeable number of new and different statutory duties on them.
> 
> They include an office for resilience and an office for drug eradication. The latter will "play a new and direct role in drugs eradication" including working with the director of public health to prevent and tackle drugs use and foster a bigger role for the voluntary sector.



Office for Drug Eradication?  
Office for Faith-based and Neighbourhood Initiatives 
Office for Northamptonshire Resilience? 

He quoted JFK in his victory speech, and is now building his own West Wing. Originally he said he'd try and stay under the 800k of the Police Authority budget but says he may break the bank if it's necessary, two weeks after telling officers of northants police there's no money left.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 6, 2012)

> Mr Simmonds said it was no longer “business as usual” at Northamptonshire Police. He said: “The new commission will be transformational: innovative; vibrant; passionate; embracing new technologies and new ways of doing things. It will get things done: less talking, meetings and bureaucracy; a ridding forever of the well-worn committees. It is going to deliver together with the chief constable the brightest and best police force in the country



Fucking hell, he's going to get eaten by local government. This is his first elected post - before now he's been a behind the scenes fixer for a shithouse of a county council. This quote' going to haunt him.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2012)

Balbi said:


> The new PCC in my county gets mentioned in dispatches for the 17 new posts under him and his deputy he's planning to create.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/dec/06/police-commissioners-accused-of-power-grab
> 
> ...


 
send me the application forms. I can work from home.


----------



## agricola (Dec 7, 2012)

More power grab news.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 7, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Prescott failing to get in made my week.


 
Didn't make mine. We ended up with some Tory as Police Commissioner. Besides, it gave Cameron the chance to say something about how when Labour can't even win in Hull they're fucked. Which is bollocks - Prescott did win in the city and the other urban areas covered by the authority; just not in the rural and Tory areas of East Yorkshire - but the rhetoric may eventually matter more than the reality.

I've little time for Prescott. He was a good constituency MP in times gone by, but power evidently went to his head after 1997 and he's rightly not well liked round here. But he's high profile and combative, and he fought the election here on a platform of opposing Tory cuts to policing. In terms of making trouble for the powers that be, he was a better bet than any of the other candidates. I held my nose and voted for him, and I'm sorry he lost. The only bright spot in the whole charade was that the Lib Dem candidate, and former leader of Hull City Council, was completely wiped out.

Rather depressing to see the shiny new PCC plate on the old Humberside Police Authority building on the High Street last weekend tbh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2012)

Balbi said:


> The new PCC in my county gets mentioned in dispatches for the 17 new posts under him and his deputy he's planning to create.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/dec/06/police-commissioners-accused-of-power-grab
> 
> ...


 

Will there be money for his not at all mental scheme to bring Tardises back to northamptons street?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 7, 2012)

800k of old Police Authority budget + 30% potentially. Over a million quid on his new playhouse.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 7, 2012)

Sinecures for placemen.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 8, 2012)

Fantastic new opportunities for corruption already being sought out by lobbyists.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 31, 2012)

Democracy in action - our new Tory police commissioner (for Cambridgeshire) has started off by "riding Cambridge of dangerous cyclists". That's the Cambridge City that doesn't even have a single Tory city councillor.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 31, 2012)

> *Police chief calls for crackdown on "danger" cyclists*
> 
> Raymond Brown
> ​​​The police commissioner wants to rid Cambridge of "danger" cyclists because the "eyes of the world" are on the city after the recent royal visit.
> ...


 
What a priority !


He looks so much like our own beloved Tory mayoral candidate Geoff Bollock - but in his case he became a born-again cycling fan.

Reminds me to keep a look out for his views next time he's up for election ..


----------



## Balbi (Jan 28, 2013)

Basically our new dickhead wants to 'eradicate' drug crime in Northants. That means DotCommunist is for the Alastair Morgan treatment.

Also creating a 'police reserve' force. For cunts who aren't even good enough for the filth.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 28, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Basically our new dickhead wants to 'eradicate' drug crime in Northants. That means DotCommunist is for the Alastair Morgan treatment.


 
I don't know local Northants conditions at all, DotComm can help with explaining that I expect. But possibility of a clash between War on Drugz!!! Commissioner and more pragmatic (and cash strapped) actual police on that one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Basically our new dickhead wants to 'eradicate' drug crime in Northants. That means DotCommunist is for the Alastair Morgan treatment.
> 
> *Also creating a 'police reserve' force*. For cunts who aren't even good enough for the filth.


 

theres already hobby bobbies and PCSO's though?

I know a pastors son who has his full cunts wings but as theres no openings does friday and sturday nights for free- the wanker.

Police Comisioner egg in a bun with his shiny dome is not going eradicate drug crime in northampton. I can hear the laughter from briar hill and bellinge from where I'm sat. Probably went down well with the rural vote though.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> What a priority !
> 
> 
> He looks so much like our own beloved Tory mayoral candidate Geoff Bollock - but in his case he became a born-again cycling fan.
> ...


 
I thought I recognised his name. He's a former Tory MP who lost his seat in 1997
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham_Bright


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 28, 2013)

Graham Bright, a fair few were delighted he got booted out in 1997, following this :




			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> The second,[4] introduced in 1990 was the often referred to as the "Acid House [parties] Bill" [5] became the Entertainments (Increased Penalties) Act 1990.


 
Pre CJA badness from the Tories of the time.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 28, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Graham Bright, a fair few were delighted he got booted out in 1997, following this :
> 
> 
> 
> Pre CJA badness from the Tories of the time.


Aye, iirc correctly he whined about the raves that were taking place in the countryside outside Luton.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I've finally got a good word to say about Police Commissioners:



> *G4S outsourcing deal with police forces collapses: *
> 
> *A plan by three police forces to outsource services to a private firm has collapsed after Police and Crime Commissioners (PCCs) rejected it.*


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21246996



> The forces are now planning to increase collaboration to cut costs.


 
Co-operation - now there's a new and untested idea.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2013)

PCC elections fail
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21569858



> The polls took place in 41 police force areas in England and Wales, and had a turnout of just 15%, a peacetime low.
> The Electoral Reform Society said a poll it commissioned showed almost 90% of people still do not know who their elected representative is.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been arguing with mine - his press statements about combining fire, ambulance and police under control of a Commissioner have brought further ridicule (after he planned for Police Boxes, spent above the old Authority budget on his new staffing structure and said he was going to 'eradicate drugs' from the County).

He said it's not about what he's saying, but what he's doing - so I told him to say less and do more. Then he revealed that essentially, he's making it up as he goes along (learning as we go).


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2013)

almost wish the ex murdering ukipper had got in. egginnabun seems hell bent on building a little empire


----------



## Balbi (Feb 25, 2013)

10 weeks out from County Elections, with Tories on the defensive and Lib Dems facing wipeout - this chuntering idiot's providing ammo aplenty to anyone taking aim.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2013)

PCS out on a 28% turnout, but union bod responds to crit with



> "No one wants to see low turnouts, but government ministers and their supporters are content that police and crime commissioners have a mandate on a 15% turnout, so it would be rank hypocrisy for them to say otherwise about our ballot."


 

hehe long may this shite turnout be a stick for unions to beat government with


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2013)

You lucky people



> A teenager who became Britain's first youth police and crime commissioner (PCC) last week is facing calls to resign after a series of offensive tweets.
> 
> Paris Brown, 17, was appointed to work alongside Kent's Independent PCC Ann Barnes representing young people across the county.
> 
> The Mail on Sunday reported she tweeted violent, racist and anti-gay comments from her Twitter account @vilulabelle


 


> She said the youth PCC would receive £15,000 for the year, part-funded from her own £85,000 salary.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You lucky people


 
The 'Fail' offers up a far juicier version...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...uture-British-policing.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Really  and


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2013)

Next step, what's the connection between barnes and this kid?


----------



## JTG (Apr 7, 2013)

15 grand a fucking year for some kid to be a trainee cunt? wtf?

And how did she get the role?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 7, 2013)

Barnes makes Paris Brown statement



> Paris Brown, Youth Police and Crime Commissioner said: ‘I deeply apologise for any offence caused by my use of inappropriate language and for any inference of inappropriate views. I am not homophobic, racist or violent and am against the taking of drugs. If I’m guilty of anything it’s showing off and wildly exaggerating on Twitter and I am very ashamed of myself, but  I can’t imagine that I’m the only teenager to have done this. * Just as one example, the line about ‘Hash Brownies’ is a reference to a Scooby Doo film.* I have a genuine interest in working with young people as demonstrated by my current work as an apprentice for a local authority helping teenagers in a local community.’
> http://www.kent-pcc.gov.uk/kentpcc-news/statement-youth-commissioner.html


 
My bold. Is she soft in the head or what? Not buying this rubbish.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2013)

Even frigging corrie knows what hash brownies are. And the people of kent have to pay near 100 grand a year for this.


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2013)

Shocking, but there are so many worse things going on with PCCs and politics generally its hard to be annoyed by this - and what she has done is considerably less bad than some of the stuff Vaz, and especially the _Mail_, have got up to in the past.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2013)

Ideal opp to highlight both their failings, those of this barnes, this kid and other PCC related things then.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 7, 2013)

I love Twitter


----------



## elbows (Apr 7, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Next step, what's the connection between barnes and this kid?


 
Not sure if any dubious connection will actually become apparent, all I've found so far is the Brown is an apprentice at Swale Borough Council, is the product of an academy, and the junior plod propaganda role isnt even due to start till the summer.

For now I am amusing myself with historical quotes from Ann Barnes about the role:



> "This new post will help build on the excellent work already being done by partner agencies and the paid internship will offer lots of experience in media, policy, finance and the world of policing.
> "I'm very excited about this and I will even consider those who have had a run-in with the law.
> "A youth commissioner will play a big part as the voice of our young people - our next generation."





> She said: "I'm delighted Paris will be working alongside me to build a bridge between the world of young people and policing.
> "This will be a real hands-on role and I'll be relying on Paris to guide my office on how we can deliver a better service for all young people in the county and tackle youth offending."


​


> Mrs Barnes said: “I wanted to give a young person the responsibility of being the voice of young people in policing.​​“There are a quarter of a million young people in Kent, and I wanted someone who could reach out to them and represent their views.”​​Describing her new recruit, Mrs Barnes said: “She’s exceptional. This is a high-profile job, but she’s confident and she’s got a good track record. I’m looking forward to working with her.”​





> The most effective way to communicate is 'face to face'. I see that in my own role as Police and Crime Commissioner. However, we all lead busy lives and there are new and constantly developing ways of communicating – Twitter and Facebook being two examples. So my answer would be that there still has to be 'face to face' meetings between young people and police officers and PCSOs, but we have to make even greater use of Twitter/Facebook.


​​​This PCC is big on propaganda with the potential to backfire...​​


> KENT'S Police and Crime Commissioner has launched a competition for pupils to draw a copper or a police car.​​Ann Barnes wants youngsters to get creative to help design a panel on her "Ann Force 1" community outreach bus.​


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2013)

Google news archive is a goldmine of stuff. I think the connection is more likely with the kids parents thinking about it a bit more, pushy parents/pushy kid.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 7, 2013)

i'm trying to welcome the sudden commitment on the part of the daily fail to anti racism and anti homophobia...


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 7, 2013)

"I am not homophobic, racist or violent and am against the taking of drugs.' just make refs to hash, fags and 'immigunts.'


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> "I am not homophobic, racist or violent and am against the taking of drugs.' just make refs to hash, fags and 'immigunts.'


 
All that proves is that she or someone in her family reads the _Mail_, though.


----------



## elbows (Apr 7, 2013)

Ann Barnes youtube channel had just started posting Paris Brown media interview propaganda a few days ago.


----------



## elbows (Apr 7, 2013)

Hug a hoodie, just make sure they've washed behind their twitter first.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 7, 2013)

Barnes is on Sky News now trying to defend Brown and her tweets.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2013)

poor thing was brought up in kent


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2013)

Vaz making himself look a bit of a fool on Sky.


----------



## Flanflinger (Apr 7, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Barnes is on Sky News now trying to defend Brown and her tweets.


 
That defending seemed way over the top. Wouldn't be surprised to find the two were known to eachother before the appointment was made.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 7, 2013)

Flanflinger said:


> That defending seemed way over the top. Wouldn't be surprised to find the two were known to eachother before the appointment was made.


I think that's what butchers was alluding to. We need evidence to nail these people.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 7, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> "I am not homophobic, racist or violent and am against the taking of drugs.' just make refs to hash, fags and 'immigunts.'


 
Apparently she made these tweets when she was 14, is that right?

People can mature a lot in three years, especially 14-year olds.


----------



## treelover (Apr 7, 2013)

Exactly, bit surprised at some of the posts on here, people can change, the whole justice system is based on the concept.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 7, 2013)

Surely the tweets sould be timestamped so we can work out whether she's telling the truth or not?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2013)

account and tweets deleted


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

agricola said:


> Vaz making himself look a bit of a fool on Sky.


 
If you look up the word pompous in the dictionary there is a just a picture of that twat under it.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently she made these tweets when she was 14, is that right?
> 
> People can mature a lot in three years, especially 14-year olds.


No that's not true - that's the line they have used to deal with it, some of the worst ones were very recent and include refs to her police job (the one saying her brother was right to have violently attacked someone for example was from 3 weeks ago). And what's she matured into? A plastic cop dipstick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

I know a lad who still works in mcdonalds while doing policing _in his own time for free_ because the recruitment freeze means he's got to wait to fill a dead mans shoes (or a promoted mans shoes). Now leave aside the fact that I despise his hobby bobbyism- how the fuck are we hiving off 15k for this gobshite to act the cunt on twitter when trained ready-to-go people can't get a paid role?

sure as damn theres got to be some nepotisim or similar going on here...


Our particular PCC was elected on a 'non-wastrelism' ticket and immediately created a second teir before eyeing up the fire and ambulance budget to be placed under his aegis. More or less insane than his idea to bring back police boxes? hatstand cunt


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Elected judiciary is a fucking stupid idea. It encourages empire building, tinpot legitimacies and all nature of stupidity. It encourages Nieghbourhood watch sorts to vote in rabidity and swivel eyed clean-the-streets sorts. Fuck that


 

And lo, dotcommunist spake in 2012 and his words came to pass.

was fairly obvious anyway so he was without honour in his own land


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

This isn't elected judiciary.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

I may have phrased it incorrectly but the behaviour pattern has absolutely lived down to my albeit obvious prediction


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, that's right...young people make mistakes, they make silly errors, they say stuff on the web that they don't really mean. I mean, she's only young; cut her some slack, understand, forgive and move on. Come on.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/aug/16/facebook-riot-calls-men-jailed


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

Not often that you can agree with a tory, but.....



> South Thanet Conservative MP Laura Sandys said on Twitter: "Paris Brown should step down as youth crime tsar for Kent … Gimmicks always backfire."
> Fellow Kent Tory MP Damian Collins also called for the teenager to go.
> The member for Folkestone and Hythe said: "I do not think the role should have been created in the first place.
> "I feel sorry for Paris Brown to be put in this position where there is such a high level of scrutiny about what she has said.
> ...


 
and this farce reaches its inevitable climax...



> Social media messages written by Britain's first youth police and crime commissioner are being investigated by the force that employs her following complaints from the public.
> Kent police officers are to decide whether Paris Brown, 17, has committed any offences in writing apparently violent, racist and anti-gay comments on Twitter.
> 
> Kent police and crime commissioner Ann Barnes has defended Brown, stressing that her recruitment to the position – the first in the UK – was not a gimmick.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2013)

HAHA!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-22083032
Paris Brown Steps Down


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

6 days


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2013)

Bumped because the "independent" North Wales PCC Winston Roddick has a bit of explaining to do after being accused of giving a false address.  I also like Tal Michael's statement on the revelations, which even in this golden age of inane Labour Party utterances is something a bit special:



> "The implications if a commissioner is found guilty of electoral fraud are that we will need to have another costly election the public don't want."


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 25, 2013)

The whole PCC thing has been a disaster. First, most of them were elected on some of the lowest turnouts ever recorded in British history (is 14% really any kind of mandate?), then you get a pair of crooks like these. I wonder how many more revelations we're likely to see?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 25, 2013)

As a member of the organised crime community I'm delighted that we now have a single individual to deal with when it comes to handing out bribes and generally making sure we've got the run of the whole city. The previous system, with its unclear chain of command and lines of communication, was a waste of our time and resources and as community leaders and stalwarts of the local economy I think we had a right to expect better.

These PCC's are the best thing since unitary authorities.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2013)

bloke who came in 4th in North Wales spent £36k (of his own money) 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-23958338


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 4, 2013)

It couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke going by that.

I shall always regret not voting for Danny Kushlick in the general election locally.

Wasn't Mark Thomas acting as his agent or something ?


----------



## Balbi (Mar 6, 2014)

Twat update, he's going to give the Police Headquarters (which is publicly owned and held in trust by the County) to be a Free School, with a focus on police and reducing crime. Possibly run by his mates in his born again Christian club...

http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/n...s-police-headquarters-1-5920206#comments-area



> Addressing the panel he said: “I felt for a number of reasons that the building did not reflect the 21st Century police force I wanted to create.
> 
> “The building had created a culture that I wanted to change.”
> 
> ...



This shit has gotten WAY out of hand.


----------



## Quartz (Mar 6, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Twat update, he's going to give the Police Headquarters



The article has been updated to say he's going to sell it. Of course he'll sell it for a fair market value, honest guv. And the buyers won't turn around and sell it for ten times as much after the free school has conveniently failed, honest guv. 

Or am I being cynical?


----------



## Balbi (Mar 6, 2014)

As the Tories spin doctor and fixer at County, he's got form for selling shit off or failing to sell shit off 

I just wish he would shit off.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2014)

In case anyone who missed this little gem wants to watch it....

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/meet-the-police-commissioner/4od#3707635

Not enough 's......should have been a 'trigger warning' for anyone badly affected by 40 mins of cringing.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2014)

One 'viewer's' response...


----------



## juice_terry (May 30, 2014)

£85 grand a year and not having a clue what your job involves.. nice little earner if you can get it. That really was painful watching, the woman's a fraud.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2014)

juice_terry said:


> £85 grand a year and not having a clue what your job involves.. nice little earner if you can get it. That really was painful watching, the woman's a fraud.



Apparently she was wealthy enough to put up the £50k for her electoral campaign, and then rakes in £85k pa...a sound investment in our commodified 'democracy'.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2014)

Cambridgeshire PCC in 80's film about video nasties
http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/New...vies-were-damaging-to-dogs-20140603052538.htm


----------



## brogdale (Oct 31, 2014)

The Barnsley count shouldn't take long, should it?

'kipper hopes high?


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2014)

14.88% turnout.  I'd still have thought we'd have had the result by now


----------



## Quartz (Oct 31, 2014)

belboid said:


> 14.88% turnout.  I'd still have thought we'd have had the result by now



With so few votes being cast perhaps the result is close and a recount is underway?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2014)

what if it's a dead heat!


----------



## Quartz (Oct 31, 2014)

ddraig said:


> what if it's a dead heat!



We get two PCCs for the price of one!


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2014)

Quartz said:


> With so few votes being cast perhaps the result is close and a recount is underway?


Naah, they're just going slow. 

One ballot box contained a massive 3 votes


----------



## Quartz (Oct 31, 2014)

belboid said:


> Naah, they're just going slow.
> 
> One ballot box contained a massive 3 votes


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2014)

LAB - 45.4% UKIP - 33.7% CON - 14.0% EDEM - 6.9%  (ohh, that's just Doncaster, apparently)


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2014)

Combined Donny & Sheffield: LAB - 52.7% UKIP - 28.5% CON - 13.0% EDEM - 5.7%

Kippers will need a massive win in Rotherham to have any chance


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2014)

Barnsley -  Labour 50.7%, Ukip 30.8%, Tories 12.5%, Eng Dems 6%

All but in the bag for Labour now (27,000 votes ahead)


----------



## Quartz (Oct 31, 2014)

From the BBC:




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Doncaster council chief executive, Jo Miller, said the turnout at the ballot box in the town was only *3.5%*, with 11.7% postal votes.



3.5%!


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2014)

Labour need 44% to avoid a second round - anything over 35 should be enough (as lots of the tories and Ed'ers wont have got round to giving a second choice)


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2014)

Labour win - 50.02%


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 31, 2014)

belboid said:


> Naah, they're just going slow.
> 
> One ballot box contained a massive 3 votes



That was Conisbrough, a population of 15,361, mostly ex miners and steelworkers. No faith in politics, police or media.
My home town!


----------



## Quartz (Oct 31, 2014)

belboid said:


> Labour win - 50.02%



A bit of a thrashing for the 'party of law and order', then?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 31, 2014)

> “Nigel Farage said he was putting his tanks on our lawn. We took Ukip on and won,” *a senior Labour source said. “Let’s see if (David) Cameron can do the same in Rochester and Strood (byelection).*”



Just blatant, now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2021)

PCC election time again.

three party nonentities

and a retired police sergeant who is seriously using good old days pictures of friendly bobbies on the beat from 1950s ladybird books


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2021)

Going to increase police moral


----------

